# outdoor, portable grills



## left4bread (May 8, 2009)

This might get moved to the "equipment forum", but I thought that caterers would have more experience using these contraptions, so I posted in "catering forum".

We're using a 60" Magic Chef grill for our beer garden menu and also for some catered events. It is a portable grill on casters with 2 horizontal 40lb propane tanks. "Portable" is the key word. I'm sure you know what I'm talking about.

It's lived a good life, cooked more than it's share of burgers and salmon, but it's beginning to show it's age (3 years old).

So, here I am once again trying to buy new equipment that I really know nothing about. 
I'm kind of just looking for a few brand names that people here may have used in the past and are comfortable with. 

My only beefs with the Magic Chef:
it has just 2 temperature settings; off and really hot. 
the catch trays stink if you leave them overnight :suprise:

...gosh, y'know, I really don't have anything bad to say about the grill!
It is, in fact, 2 separate grills (30" each side) and we have a flat-top attachment that we use for one on the sides, sometimes. Three burners for each side. 

I guess I'm just looking for a little insight before I drop 3k-4k on another unit.

BTW, I do plan on buying all new hardware for the one we're using; re-build it. Still, I am looking at buying a new one in addition to the re-build. Having 2 will open up new venues for us.

Any help or insight will be greatly appreciated!
Thanks guys


----------



## fullon (Jul 10, 2007)

My grill tends to get a lot of use/abuse, so I don't monkey around with the expensive stuff like you have. I go with this model from Sam's Club: (well, unfortunately, I can't post a link, but go to samsclub.com and do a search there for: 8-Burner Event Grill)

It's $400 and works just fine. It's not the most sophisticated model out there or the most robust, but if it gets me through 1-2 years worth of jobs, then I have saved a ton of money. Only bad part is that it doesn't have a hood, but a couple of inverted hotel pans work pretty well.


----------



## left4bread (May 8, 2009)

Thanks for the response, FullOn.
Was hoping for more responses. 

They're not complicated machines. Just a bunch of stainless steel, knobs, and tubes.
FYI the Magic Chef that I have has SS grills, rollers. The more meat you put on it, the quicker everything cooks. 
We really just need to clean it more thoroughly, more often.

Over the past few years I've learned, more than anything else, you get what you pay for.
Trying to save a few bucks can cost you hundreds...
Just wanted to know what other folks use and if they are happy with it. 

The other thing I've learned over the past few years is that the people selling you that piece of equipment are, more oft than not, dishonest. 

That's what brought me to this website; honest opinions from honest people.


----------

